# Isis claims responsibility for Sri Lanka - payback for New Zealand



## C1PH3R (Apr 19, 2019)

I knew they did it. Those filthy barbarians are as predictable as liberal denial.

*ISIS claims Sri Lanka bombings that official says were "retaliation" for New Zealand attack*

*Latest developments:*

The death toll in the Easter Sunday suicide attacks on churches and hotels has risen to 321.
ISIS has claimed responsibility, but Sri Lankan officials have blamed two local Islamic extremist groups for the bombings, possible with outside help. 
A senior Sri Lankan officials says the preliminary investigation shows the attack was "retaliation" for the March 15 massacre of Muslims at mosques in New Zealand.
Video has emerged showing one of the bombers walking calmly into a church on Easter Sunday with a large backpack.
At least 40 people have been arrested.
Tuesday is a national day of mourning in Sri Lanka, which has been placed under strict emergency laws enabling police to make arrests without a court order.
ISIS claimed responsibility on Tuesday for the Easter Sunday suicide bombings in Sri Lanka, as an official in the country said the preliminary investigation into the attacks showed it was "retaliation" for the massacre of Muslims at mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand. The coordinated bombings on Sunday, targeting churches and hotels in and around the Sri Lankan capital, killed more than 320 people.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/sri-la...istchurch-death-toll-live-updates-2019-04-23/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What appropriate "payback" that was: Attack and massacre people who were not involved in the provocation. How just. How righteous.

OK, I'm ready to help bomb Mecca now.


----------



## Fitzy (Apr 19, 2019)

Yeah what a disgusting act of violence. How the hell is that payback? If I wanted revenge for the loved one taken from me I would target the one directly responsible. Hundreds dead and thousands, if not tens of thousands, affected and this piece of shit who was responsible for NZ will more then likely live his days out in a prison getting fat and watching pay TV payed for by the taxpayer.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to revenge and/or retaliation, ISIS doesn't practice much discretion.

They prefer soft-targets.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Funny how some media outlets fail to blame the Islamist Fundamentalist even when they claim responsibility. What more proof do you need other than the innocent lives murdered again in the name of Islam. Too many people have their heads in the sand and if you do not address these groups now they will continue to hit "soft targets" and our politicians are afraid to acknowledge the facts.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

If you ask omar what happened Easter Sunday, she would simply reply; "some people did something"!
BUT, I would imagine if you asked her the same question about NZ, her reply would be VERY different!!


----------

